# Got the New Sling App (Guide and Menu) on Tivo



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Last night I got the new Sling app on my Tivo.
I have it De TIVOed.
So far works great.

I am tempted to put it back to Tivo Factor to see if the new Sling app works better with all the Tivo stuff, in other words UN DeTivo it.
Anyone have those commands?
Others get the update?
New Guide sure is nice
BUT
I lost the a feature that I am NOT HAPPY with, when you go back to the guide you loose the live sounds or video in the background and there is NO MINI guide for surfing channels while on commercials. There are other posts out there that SLING is working on adding more features to the new Sling app found on now ROKU, FireTVs and now Tivo 4k

IDeas?


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I have the new on my Roku Ultra only.


----------



## gkottner (Jun 5, 2010)

scottchez said:


> I am tempted to put it back to Tivo Factor to see if the new Sling app works better with all the Tivo stuff, in other words UN DeTivo it.
> Anyone have those commands?


First post in the thread about de-TiVoing has the reversal instructions. About 2/3 of the way down.
Here's How to De-Tivo Your Stream + Speed It Up


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Received the updated app on both TS4Ks and my Chromecast w/GoogleTV over the weekend. Some features were improved, others taken away. Overall it seems to be a better app compared to the previous version.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I played with it for a half hour last night. The TiVo integration seems better than it was back when I tried it a year ago, but it's still not great. The way it displays recordings is still several menus deep and is not really super intuitive to actually play one of them. I really wish they just had a list if my recordings that I could just click and play, would increase the WAF considerably. 

Also I seemed to be able to get them out of sync. I scheduled a single recording in the Sling app and then tried to add the whole show to My Shows in the TiVo app and the TiVo app thought it was recording the whole series while Sling only scheduled that one episode. To be fair I had a similar issue in the Sling app, so this seems to be Sling's fault not TiVo's


----------

